# Flies.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I figure a thread of flies is needed. 
If you tie, post them! 










I've been working on sliders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*There is a certain thrill or pleasure that is added when a fish is fooled by You with something you created.* _"Curtis Gilbert"_


This Fly/Cockroach was fed to a Large Tarpon and jumped with him 8 times. What a Ride........


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Look at Ole Curtis over here with us commoners! How have you been brother?

I read you story about a hookup at Crooked Island with that fly and tied a dozen or so in grizzly, tan etc. Now all I have to do is get one of the dang tarpon to eat!!!!!!

It's good to see you on the forum.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I have been tying these redfish flies. I always like gold for redfish. Some of the guys in the fly club over in Ocean Springs (HOSS Fly) turned me on to these. They fish them a lot out at the flats around the barrier islands...Horn, Sand, Petit Bois etc.

Not hard to tie as long as you have the right body material.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That's pretty.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

First attempt on crabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Big 7" baitfish I'm going to throw at a cobia this year.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm envious of you fly tiers in P'Cola area. I started tying flies in the early 70s in Colorado. I dunked nymphs in the Roaring Ford, Frying Pan River for years. I tied a lot of stone fly nymphs, of all sizes and drys for the spring hatch, caddis nymphs and dries and a lot more. But, you guys really put out some huge and beautiful stuff, looks like the size of a seagull (LOL). Best of luck with those birds, put up some photos of those flies and you catch.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Some Clousers.










And some freshwater goodies.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Your killin' me!!! Those crawfish are great and I love the Clousers! I'm glade I still have the inexpensive vise


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you even SWC? Ha good to see that brand moving its way up to this area.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

PusherManB2 said:


> Do you even SWC? Ha good to see that brand moving its way up to this area.



Haha I have a bunch of their originals. Good stuff, I do miss spending 20 bucks on a nice preform ace shirt, but what the hell!


----------

